# ER hex collets



## David_R8 (Apr 3, 2021)

Ran across these tonight. I didn’t know such a thing existed. I thought hex collets were only available in 5C.
https://www.maritool.com/Collets-ER...s-ER32-Hex-Collets/c21_613_614_618/index.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett (Apr 4, 2021)

I have two square and two hex collet blocks in ER40.  The first set I cheaped out on and they are about good for holding a drill bit for hand held sharpening but little else.  Second set from HHIP was much better.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 4, 2021)

I never even thought to look at HHIP, thanks for the reminder Everett!


----------



## PeterT (Apr 4, 2021)

Interesting. This link shows hex for all ER-numbers they offer (not just 40)
https://www.maritool.com/Collets-ER-Shaped-Collets-ER-Hex-Collets/c21_613_614/index.html


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 4, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Interesting. This link shows hex for all ER-numbers they offer (not just 40)
> https://www.maritool.com/Collets-ER-Shaped-Collets-ER-Hex-Collets/c21_613_614/index.html


Thanks for that Peter, I've updated my original post with your link.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 4, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> I never even thought to look at HHIP, thanks for the reminder Everett!



What's HHIP?


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 4, 2021)

www.hhip.com


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 4, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> www.hhip.com



Ahhh….. Their prices must be USD correct?


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 4, 2021)

I think so and their website doesn't seem to allow for Canadian shipping addresses. I have sent them an email asking how to order as @Everett has obviously done so.


----------



## Everett (Apr 4, 2021)

They have a store presence on eBay:

https://www.ebay.ca/usr/hhindt?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

And on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=HHIP&ref=bl_dp_s_web_11468810011

Both avenues allow Canadian pricing.  It's just one more option for when shopping around and it comes right to the mail box.  Lots of stuff they have that's on my wish list yet!


----------

